# Tara moss....sexy and cool !



## OU812 (Aug 17, 2008)

Did you guys see Tara Moss on the tv just now with her Diamond Python ?
She rocks !


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah i did. What an beautiful diamond!! cant wait till mine is that big


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 17, 2008)

I did. Our whole family was eating dinner, and everyone else freaked when she starting thawing the rat. It was a lovely diamond python.


----------



## bigi (Aug 17, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, tara moss, i dont know what planet she is on but if she could sell that diamond for 1500 to 2 grand, then i will find a female for it as she wanted and come away with a smile on my face, oh yeh and a few extra dollars too


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 17, 2008)

That was awesome,she is so good looking,Taras not bad either,just joking,that was one of the best Diamonds ive seen 4 a while.Cheers


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 17, 2008)

She had a diamond with her? I saw no diamond :lol:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope, just saw one of the ANTM with a rather large python called banana. lol


----------



## Jewly (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn, I missed it. I've just recently finished reading all of her books too.


----------



## jessb (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn I can't believe I missed it! I love her. what show was it on?

I met her a couple of weeks ago when she attended a charity event for us. She is about 12 foot tall and absolutely stunning - probably better looking than on TV/in pics. I think she has a BHP and a Coastal as well.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 17, 2008)

bigi said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, tara moss, i dont know what planet she is on but if she could sell that diamond for 1500 to 2 grand, then i will find a female for it as she wanted and come away with a smile on my face, oh yeh and a few extra dollars too



i agree she must be on crack lol :lol:


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 17, 2008)

ye, i saw it. lovely. i would like a diamond, but im not gonna have space after i get my bredli


----------



## Perko (Aug 18, 2008)

jessb said:


> Damn I can't believe I missed it! I love her. what show was it on?
> 
> I met her a couple of weeks ago when she attended a charity event for us. She is about 12 foot tall and absolutely stunning - probably better looking than on TV/in pics. I think she has a BHP and a Coastal as well.


 
She is stunning in real life, i met her at the fights a few years ago.
Probably closer to 13ft though, 10ft of legs.


----------



## gonff (Aug 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## Trouble (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah we saw it.... same as notechistiger, my family was eating dinner too.
But its a pitty they didn't show it feeding. :lol:
I'm glad someone out there, like a model, is showing people snakes aren't bad!

Jessb: It was on a celebrity special of 'Talk to the Animals'.... it's usually on channel 9 of a sunday arvo around 4:30 (I think)

cheers
Trouble


----------



## Mrs I (Aug 18, 2008)

Cmon you you guys would pay that just tomeet her, let alone walk away with her diamond as well... lol

She is a stunner.


----------



## Wench (Aug 18, 2008)

Snakes alive!: Tara at home with her 7 foot Australian Diamond python, 'Gomez', and with 'Ringo', a carpet python from Healsville Sanctuary on Good Morning Australia (Right). She is also the proud owner of 'Thing', a 5 foot baby Black Headed python, and 'Fester', a 7 foot Coastal Carpet python.

shes got a few snakes 
the diamond is gorgeous but.


----------



## callith (Aug 18, 2008)

very cool


----------



## OU812 (Aug 18, 2008)

I think im in love


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2008)

She not my cup of tea........must be the accent..


----------



## jessb (Aug 18, 2008)

Trouble said:


> It was on a celebrity special of 'Talk to the Animals'.... it's usually on channel 9 of a sunday arvo around 4:30 (I think)


 
Apparently it was a repeat episode. I actually spoke to Tara today (I'm SUCH a name-dropper :lol and she said her gorgeous Diamond python actually died (of old age) a while ago and the episode was filmed over a year ago!


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Just like my wife.
Love you babe.

Hey I wondered that when she started quoting prices, don't Diamonds die young if you don't hybernate them annually. It was a fine diamond but I have seen plenty cheaper than that.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

She isn't that good looking and she has crap taste in snakes. I suppose snakes without personality suit her well.

I walked straight past her at a reptile show and was puzzled by all the people gawking in my direction. I turned around to see what they were staring at and couldn't see anything other than an overly skinny woman wearing too much makeup, which I didn't even notice until I asked someone what they were staring at and they pointed her out to me. I didn't recognise the name and was no less puzzled 'til someone told me she was famous.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 19, 2008)

[email protected] MAN............you sound like a jealous housewife,whose husband has stopped mowing the lawn to perve on the aussie beauty...................lol different strokes for different folks but come on her snakes are lovely.........


----------



## Lozza (Aug 19, 2008)

jessb said:


> Apparently it was a repeat episode. I actually spoke to Tara today (I'm SUCH a name-dropper :lol and she said her gorgeous Diamond python actually died (of old age) a while ago and the episode was filmed over a year ago!


 yup it is - I saw it when it first aired


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> [email protected] MAN............you sound like a jealous housewife,whose husband has stopped mowing the lawn to perve on the aussie beauty...................lol different strokes for different folks but come on her snakes are lovely.........



Well, I have no reason to be jealous  Well, actually, I can certainly imagine a jealous wife typing something much like what I said! :lol: Her snakes are crap and she has no personality. She likes Carpets! Ugh! My partner makes Tara look ugly, and she has better taste in snakes


----------



## Brother (Aug 19, 2008)

She is a nice enough looking girl but her books are complete rubbish. I would have to rate it as the worst book I have ever read.


----------



## OU812 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Well, I have no reason to be jealous  Well, actually, I can certainly imagine a jealous wife typing something much like what I said! :lol: Her snakes are crap and she has no personality. She likes Carpets! Ugh! My partner makes Tara look ugly, and she has better taste in snakes


 
Put a pic of your partner up and we can decide for ourselves.

Snakes don't have to have venom to have personality and be cool.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

OU812 said:


> Put a pic of your partner up and we can decide for ourselves.
> 
> Snakes don't have to have venom to have personality and be cool.



Nah, you'd all stop drooling over Tara and she'd get upset.

Venom certainly isn't necessary for personality and 'coolness'. My favourite snakes (Water Pythons) are not venomous.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 19, 2008)

come on turnip breath put your money where your mouth is ...........put up the pics ...........


----------



## apple (Aug 19, 2008)

Yea i was at Tara Moss's house a couple weeks ago helping her move a tank into her place for a Black Headed python. She has called it "thing" (from adams Family) but her diamond died like a year ago.


----------



## jessb (Aug 19, 2008)

apple said:


> Yea i was at Tara Moss's house a couple weeks ago helping her move a tank into her place for a Black Headed python. She has called it "thing" (from adams Family) but her diamond died like a year ago.


 

LOL good to see I'm not the only name dropper! :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

I have all the evidence I'll ever need to know that she is the most beautiful woman on the planet  I don't need your confirmation


----------



## jessb (Aug 19, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I have all the evidence I'll ever need to know that she is the most beautiful woman on the planet  I don't need your confirmation


 
awwwww


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, I'd never heard of her before this thread. Diamonds, couldn't agree more Sdaj. However, luckily for both of us, I most certainly wouldn't crawl over her to get to you mate!


----------



## cockney red (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice DP, the sort could do with a touch of conditioning. Few bacon banjo's would do the trick.


----------

